# Joker 1966 Batmobile Rat Fink Weird-Ohs style



## BatToys




----------



## deadmanincfan

Cute! Somebody should attempt this as a resin kit!


----------



## hedorah59

That is cool!


----------



## Jafo

very cool! 1st weird oh id actually buy a kit of!


----------



## CMBATZ

BatToys said:


>


This is my original artwork!


----------



## CMBATZ

deadmanincfan said:


> Cute! Somebody should attempt this as a resin kit!


My original artwork and somebody did make a kit, without my permission several years ago!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards! Do you have other artwork you did that you can share?


----------



## CMBATZ

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to the boards! Do you have other artwork you did that you can share?


Thanks, yes I have tons of art I could share. I recently completed cards for Sidekick & TOPPS for an upcoming Mars Attacks set called UPRISING and co-created a set called MARS MOTORS.


----------



## CMBATZ

BatToys said:


>


Its funny, well not so funny... but this pieces has been stolen more times than I can count over the years and put on t-shirts, hot wheels, stickers, you name it. In fact tonight after seeing this post I found someone on ebay selling bootlegged magnets of my design without my permission. Why, I don't mind my artwork being shared, as it is here, but I do take offense when someone profits off my work without my permission.
Like I said this has happened many times. I have since watermarked my work in an effort to discourage theft!


----------



## CMBATZ

BatToys said:


>


HEH, I just noticed the original date of this post.. 2010


----------



## aussiemuscle308

CMBATZ said:


> Why, I don't mind my artwork being shared, as it is here, but I do take offense when someone profits off my work without my permission.


rightly so. At this point i'm surprised DC hasn't stolen it for t-shirts. Someone did an original Megadeath design and Megadeath saw fit to steal it. it would be hard to sue since they own the original IP, but it's scummy.


----------



## Mark McGovern

deadmanincfan said:


> Cute! Somebody should attempt this as a resin kit!


What deadie said! Or better still, CMBATZ, maybe you could interest Revell or somebody to make legitimate kits out of your art work as a new generation of monsters-in-cars, ala the Finks, Weird-Ohs, etc. What would you call your line of models?


----------

